
Ask HN: I've spent the better part of a year writing a market making crypto bot - flyGuyOnTheSly
And now I am essentially out of funds to get it running with which is extremely frustrating to say the least.<p>Basically when I started working on it a year ago, I had significant personal wealth in the form of various crypto currencies I had mined around 2010&#x2F;2011.<p>I was dabbling around with perpetual contract trading on bitmex and ultimately losing my shirt due to human emotion.<p>I kept seeing profitable exit points regularly but held onto them longer than I should have for example.<p>Fool me once...<p>So I got to work on an algorithmic trading bot...<p>Re-wrote it what seems like 50 times so far over the past year...<p>And I am finally ready to let it loose on some live markets! Which is amazing! I am extremely happy with my work!<p>It&#x27;s traded over $1m USD worth of contracts on the testnet bitmex platform over the past 24 hours with no errors and no liquidations and has the ability to absorb an extremely large market movement in an extremely short period of time without liquidating.<p>The only problem is that it needs about $10,000 or 1 BTC to really do it&#x27;s best work... and I don&#x27;t have that available to me anymore.<p>I have about $4,000 worth of crypto left in stable coins, and I could probably sell my car for about $3000 but I need it to get around.<p>I could ask my friends who actually have a few BTC left kicking around but I&#x27;ve always been told it&#x27;s never wise to mix money and friendship.<p>There are platforms out there that allow you to sell &quot;alphas&quot;... essentially working algorithms... to richer buyers who can afford to use them... but I don&#x27;t trust those platforms not to steal my code and pay me nothing for it.<p>What would you do in this situation?<p>Thanks for reading.<p>I am off to yoga class now to meditate on this... I will definitely respond when I get in!
======
abrichr
I would get a job and save up. Shouldn't take too long to make $6k for someone
with your skills.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
That's good advice. I'll probably take that route. Thank you.

------
jki275
You need to test it a whole lot more than 24 hours before you go live...

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Yes of course. I've been testing it for months.

I just meant the final iteration's test has been live for 24 hours now.

I know all of this code like the back of my hand at this point.

